# Will snowblowers damage concrete coatings??



## integrityman (Feb 23, 2008)

I recently gave a quote to a homeowner for snow removal. After giving her the quote she tells me the entry sidewalk and concrete driveway apron has to be HAND shoveled. (The rest of the drive is gravel.) I said sure, no problems, I use snowblowers for that sort of thing. She repeated herself and said I had to HAND shovel because snowblowers will damage or scratch the seal coating. 

Whatttttt? 

I explained to her that my toro single stage would work well on this application even better that a shovel as the shovel has a steel edge and the snowblower uses a rubber paddle. 

Anyone ever heard this kinda thing before?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I've had that kind of request before. Time to buy a plastic shovel.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

If it's stamped concrete, use a plastic shovel. It it's regular concrete educate her that your snow blower will be just fine.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

If you using a single stage with rubber paddles, you will have no problems.


----------



## integrityman (Feb 23, 2008)

I hate shoveling. Period!!! Ill clean off the front stoop and steps, but thats it! Im not getting any younger. If I cant snow blow Ive decided its too much a pain in the ass. As to a plastic shovel, pshaw. The accounts not worth it for that kind of trouble.


----------

